# Adding tren mid cycle?



## mabdelrasoul (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello ugbb , I have been away for a while but I'm back. heres a few stats. Age-25 height-5'11 weight-197 bf-18% been working out for 5 years , 2 of them consistently. I'm currently 7/12 weeks in on my second cycle. Of 800mg test E . I have not been using a AI , blood pressure in check , no aromatizing (my nipple area and check has felt Normal with no sensitivity) so I thought I would continue without it.  I feel great, mood and energy has increased, as well as my weight and development of muscle. Now with that being said I was thinking on extending my cycle and adding Tren A  for 8weeks (this would be my first time using tren) If I do go ahead with this should I include a AI and possibly cabergoline ?   I would appreciate any feedback and opinions.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 14, 2016)

Cheers, Mate.

I'd say 'No' to introducing Tren on only a 2nd cycle and 'No' in general to changing-up a cycle thats obviously working well for you.

How much longer do you intend to run the Test and have you done bloods to validate your E2? Nips aren't the best way of knowing how yer body is aromatizing - bloodwork will let you know for certain & thats quite a bit of Test to have no elevation in your E2. I'd get labs done.

Tren will be there for you down the road, and Caber isn't at all mandatory when you do get around to running Tren.

For now, enjoy the gains you are and can still make running Test only. 

- Savage


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 14, 2016)

*
Agreed....
im amazed that at your weight of
197 lbs @18% body fat
using 800mg a week your not looking like the michelan man...

without an AI

what was your weight when you started the cycle.*


----------



## snake (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm kind of surprised you don't need an AI. Maybe you're just one of the lucky ones but just because you're not growing a "B" cup, doesn't mean your estrogen is in check. Have you had any blood work to check?

As for putting the Tren in, you could but I'm not big on adding things in. If you had planned on this, have at it but if not, it just seems like you are not sticking to the plan and going at it on the fly. Have a game plan and execute it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 14, 2016)

I'd say no to adding tren. 
The weight increase is likely from water and elivatated e2.  

Get some blood work


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 14, 2016)

No for tren yes for Dbol!!!


----------



## anewguy (Apr 14, 2016)

I added tren mid cycle to my latest cycle.  It was phenomenal!  But don't progress to it yet.  Wait until you get to a point where you feel like you're plateauing on 750-800mg of test.  Maybe the third cycle would be good.  

Also, if you interested in Tren for shredding up and strength purposes a really quality anavar will provide similar results at the end of a cycle.  Trust me... My lifts are through the roof and still climbing now that the tren is out of my system and the anavar is still being used daily until I start my PCT. I have almost decided I will stick to anavar and drop the tren in future cycles because while it's incredible it eventually made my little friend quit working.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Apr 15, 2016)

My starting weight was 183, i got bloods done before cycle and haven't gotten another yet . I will take one in the upcoming week. I was never planing on adding tren but was always eager to try it. My cycle has been going really smooth so I figured maybe adding tren might not be such a bad idea , iv always wanted to get a first hand experience with that compound from all the rant I keep hearing n reading about. It was never part of the plan so I might just continue with test only. I have pharma grade arimidex on hand which I'll start tom. But if I did include the tren my idea was to drop my test down to 500 mg week and add tren 300-400 mg a week.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 15, 2016)

Bro listen,
Tren is phenomenal as a compound no doubt....... But it can do crazy things to you as well....
Not everyone can handle it.... Being amped at 2am...... Changing your sheets every day........
thinking your getting mind fuked...... You have plenty of time to get there.


----------



## mickems (Apr 15, 2016)

Tren? ...yes. Now? NO!


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 15, 2016)

Unless your doing some sort of contest prep or meet i wouldn't add it......i pick my compounds from the start and stick with it


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Apr 16, 2016)

Even though I'm extremely tempted I think I will leave it for my next cycle . I might start a cycle thread. Been wanting to do one for a while. Thank you bros


----------

